# Cracked Ceiling? What Caused This



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Still looking for an outback in my area but haven't been in a rush to get a hauler yet since the spring isn't here.

A fellow racer has a 2005 gearbox toy hauler 5th wheel for sale at a very very good price ($20,000). I have been very very tempted on it.

He is pretty far away so he has been sending tons of pictures. He told me he bought this trailer this way and isn't sure how the damage happened but that its been good for 2 years so far.

Looks to me like the hauler tipped over, looks like low speed. The outside scrapes are up and down and thats the only thing I can think of that would do that. And then the crack in the inside cieling.

Look at these pictures for me and give me your guys opinion pretty please. This just superficial damage and just looks bad or does this hauler have serious problems?

damage1

damage2

damage3

damage4


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Honestly for what he's asking I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole. The ceiling damage is what concerns me, I wouldn't be surprised if there was some frame damage going on. I did a quick search, not knowing which model it is but appears to be the 295FS then that is no great price, I found others in much better shape asking $19,000. If you really want it offer him $1,000.

Listing 1
Listing 2
Listing 3


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Run away.......................

FAST!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that a rollover, or did he rub it against something?









Either way, $20k seems a bit high for a 2005 with this much damage. I'd be very worried about the structural integrety of the body as well.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Honestly for what he's asking I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole. The ceiling damage is what concerns me, I wouldn't be surprised if there was some frame damage going on. I did a quick search, not knowing which model it is but appears to be the 295FS then that is no great price, I found others in much better shape asking $19,000. If you really want it offer him $1,000.
> 
> Listing 1
> Listing 2
> Listing 3


Good answer


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

forceten said:


> Still looking for an outback in my area but haven't been in a rush to get a hauler yet since the spring isn't here.
> 
> A fellow racer has a 2005 gearbox toy hauler 5th wheel for sale at a very very good price ($20,000). I have been very very tempted on it.
> 
> ...


Definitely a roll over or a tree Fell against it..............either way there is a high probability of internal/structural damage.........that type of damage will eventually Rear its Ugly Face..............then what????

I would say STAY AWAY!!! Not to mention that if it was clean..............you could probably get it for that price or less.......

Look for "The Deal" ..........I am sure it is out there!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm going to agree with everyone else - just do a search on on the net and see whats out there - seems awful high for that damage.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Run away.......................
> 
> FAST!!!


X2! Looks like it slid down the road on its side, then the roof hit something that stopped it. I'd be surprised if there isn't major structural damage. Problem is, you just cannot tell. So I'd shy away from this on.

Besides that - around here you can buy a new one for not much more than this guy is asking for damaged goods.

You can find a better deal - and one you won't have to worry about.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I looked at the pics, and we've got to agree with everyone else!! That guys looking to pass you his troubles and charge your a premium price to boot!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude, run. Don't walk.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm with them. RUN, Forest, RUN!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Run fast... And dont look back ...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a low speed rollover on a hill bank. I am saying this because I have seen the damage after that kind of rollover. Here in New York the police totaled the trailer on site, they said the trailer was unsafe to tow, even though there was no visible damage outside. Inside was the same story. ceilings cracked, walls buckled, and porcelain bowl cracked as well.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll bet it also has a salvage title on it. I have seen this before. People settle with the insurance company, then someone buys it under salvage and resells it to an unsuspecting customer.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, I knew in my gut to walk away but sometimes you just need to hear it from people that know better then you







Is why i came here.

Its a 335fs model. So a bit bigger then the 295

But looking around I can see $20k seems to be the price for these in the 2005 year with the newer years going for more.

The one below has no damage at all and was a buy it now for $20k. So I told the guy i will pass and now looking for an outback again! Thanks again guys!

ebay one for sale


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good plan, and of that era some of the Gearbox units had some delam problems, though I think it may have been mostly the 2004 line.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

forceten said:


> Thanks guys, I knew in my gut to walk away but sometimes you just need to hear it from people that know better then you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The buy it Now or reserve....is what he wants to get.............generally it is higher than what it is worth.........

3-4 years ago i bought one on ebay, it was a 2004 keystone Springdale 298bhlgl, A King Slide couch/Dinette and bunk house back................it did not sell for his reserve............either time he had it listed..............second time I made an offer that 2000 less than his reserve.......i ended up buying it for 1500 less than his reserve......and it was delivered 300 miles to my home. If you are not in a hurry to buy.............You can get a Deal especially in this economy............just don't get to attached when bidding or looking.............easier said then done


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> Thanks guys, I knew in my gut to walk away but sometimes you just need to hear it from people that know better then you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you would find a GREAT deal on a new outback at an RV show - any coming up to or close to your area?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

There are two dealers that get a lot of praise on here that you can get a price from online with no hassles.

Lakeshore RV

and

Holman RV


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

There just happens to be an Rv show this weekend in edison NJ!

I been looking at Lakeshore and Holman also.

So you guys don't think a 2005 335fs gearbox is worth $20,000k? The things that drew me to it were all the options that I want or need.

Has an air compressor, fueling station for my bikes, on board generator, separate garage closed off........ and $20,000k wasn't too bad of a price for a 5th wheeler unless gearbox's are cheap stuff thats gonna fall apart that is.

I think I saw one outback toy hauler 5th wheeler from lakeshore or holman for $25k, brand new. But all the other stuff shoots up to 30-40K or more.

This is my first hauler and was trying not to go too overboard, and I'm not financing I'm paying cash.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For the money its not a bad deal, if its in good shape. The one you posted IMHO is not a good deal, but if you fine one in good condition then that is a different issue.

We owned a 2005 Raptor so while we were looking at the Raptor we looked at most any toy hauler we could - I didn't feel the Gearbox (that we saw) was all that well built by comparison. For a while the folks over on the Toy Hauler forum on RV.net were pretty brutal on the Gearbox line, as I said earlier, that was due to some horrible customer service during the delamination era. Since then they get a much better level of comments for quality in their price range. With any used rig you really need to be detailed in your delivery inspection, but you need to be detailed for a new one too. If you are paying cash you have a lot of power right now. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

forceten said:


> There just happens to be an Rv show this weekend in edison NJ!
> 
> I been looking at Lakeshore and Holman also.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how Lakeshore works but I know the prices Holman has listed are not the price you will pay. Have you emailed them or called them for their "Low" price? It's a lot less than listed.


----------

